# Puffers



## yodaddy (Mar 3, 2006)

Just moved to Hubert/Swansboro area and finally got settled in. i was wondering does anyone now if the puffers are biting and where I can I get some from shore.Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Seaview Pier


----------



## yodaddy (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks speck


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

Bogue Inlet pier opens on Friday (Mar. 14th). Puffers should be there or very soon if not already there.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

"surfmom" you should still have plenty in SC (question on another toadie thread)-- but don't wait too long! Best - glenn


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

yea Im waiting for the temps to kick up a bit RJs been fishing and nothing biting yet


----------



## yadkinpierlovers (May 19, 2008)

there is a small free pier at the white oak river(I think that's the name of it) just west of swansboro. I think its just before you get to cedar point. as you are coming from swansboro it is on the left side of hiway 24. I would love to catch some puffers!!!


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

White Oak River is on the east side of Swansboro


----------



## jry2598 (Jul 25, 2013)

Had the chance to try out puffer for the first time this past fall and I couldnt believe i never kept any before. Can't wait till it warms up a little bit more.


----------



## Carolinadyrty (Feb 25, 2014)

Never heard much about puffers as far as a gamefish. Where don't find them and how do u target?


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

simple two hoot bottom rigs with shrimp or any cut bait. really not mush to catching them if they are around you'll fill a cooler full. you will lose hooksfrom time to time cause they have lttle chompers like a parrot fish that will bite through mono. dang fine eating and quick to clean


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yep use long shank #4 hooks, and i usually use shrimp but cut whiting works great in the spring


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Squid and bw fishbites also work well for puffers. Use narrow strips of whatever bait you have.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

If you tie your own rigs --- use a red bead/two red beads or a small fluorescent float bead and a small Coastlock Swivel instead of your hook - then put your longshank hook on the Coastlock --- You'll never lose a rig to Blowtoads again --- bait that up with the stinkingest shrimp you can find and you're set to fill your cooler with the best eating fish around --- Fishbites work great but old stinkin shrimp works better IMO -- River


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

River said:


> If you tie your own rigs --- use a red bead/two red beads or a small fluorescent float bead and a small Coastlock Swivel instead of your hook - then put your longshank hook on the Coastlock --- You'll never lose a rig to Blowtoads again --- bait that up with the stinkingest shrimp you can find and you're set to fill your cooler with the best eating fish around --- Fishbites work great but old stinkin shrimp works better IMO -- River


You da-man River....Always quick to help with the tips and tricks. Glad you jumped in before somebody got blasted for copying...


----------



## yadkinpierlovers (May 19, 2008)

speckhunter80 said:


> White Oak River is on the east side of Swansboro


yeah, I have not been here long, moved from foothills and still mess up on my east and west. that is what I get for being west of Winston-Salem for 30 plus years where the mountains are west and the coast is east.LOL! now I am between Swansboro and Morehead city just off of hiway 24.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

AbuMike said:


> You da-man River....Always quick to help with the tips and tricks. Glad you jumped in before somebody got blasted for copying...


I agree the rig River describes sounds good but why would anyone get blasted on this thread?


----------

